# FAD's- Fish Attracting Devices



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I am thinking of building some FAD's, and was wondering if any of you have ever built or deployed one? My questions are numerous. Is it legal to deploy FAD's? How do you anchor them to the bottom? How do you find them again once deployed? Is GPS accurate enough? (I have a Garmin 540) Let me know folks! 

Thanks!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Illegal


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *mdrobe2 (11/27/2009)*I am thinking of building some FAD's, and was wondering if any of you have ever built or deployed one? My questions are numerous. Is it legal to deploy FAD's? How do you anchor them to the bottom? How do you find them again once deployed? Is GPS accurate enough? (I have a Garmin 540) Let me know folks!
> 
> Thanks!


You want to drop something to the bottom to see just how deep it is. If its 100feet then you want around 85 feet of rope and alot of people will use things like man hole covers.. What ever you can get your hands on that is cheap. You want the fad around 15 feet from the surface and you can use milk jugs on all 4 coners of the tarp or frame it in with pvc. Im sure there are a million ways to make one. THEY WORK just dont get caught. Mark it on your gps and it should be in that general area if it was done right. You want the man hole cover to be sitting on the bottom. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (11/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *mdrobe2 (11/27/2009)*I am thinking of building some FAD's, and was wondering if any of you have ever built or deployed one? My questions are numerous. Is it legal to deploy FAD's? How do you anchor them to the bottom? How do you find them again once deployed? Is GPS accurate enough? (I have a Garmin 540) Let me know folks!
> ...




*It is illegal!*



Although 15 feet works good for fish it is more likely to* fool someone's propeller* Ships and Big Tugs & such.



hope you have deep pockets for the fine/fines more than one fad more than one fine.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (11/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *mdrobe2 (11/27/2009)*I am thinking of building some FAD's, and was wondering if any of you have ever built or deployed one? My questions are numerous. Is it legal to deploy FAD's? How do you anchor them to the bottom? How do you find them again once deployed? Is GPS accurate enough? (I have a Garmin 540) Let me know folks!
> ...


i would hope it was sitting on bottom.would take alot of jugs to keep that man hole cover afloat.


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Not a good idea, chances are it won't be at the same place you left it and if not properly disposed of it will continue to be a navigation hazard fo some time. There is a reason for it being illeagal, doesn't seem worth it to me


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

In Guam and Hawaii FADS are used extensively and they work as advertised. They have them surfaced marked with navigation sized buoys secured with chain to the concrete anchor. Sticking out from the chain all along the length are like fiberglass stays that provide habitat for the food chain once the FADS are established with marine growth. The reason they use them is that the water drops off deep real close to shore and they are placed by the respective fishery commissions to provide spots for recreational anglers to fish. 



KIM


----------



## JEC (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike, count how many man hole covers you got in your neighborhood. Thenyou willknow how man FAD'S you can makeoke


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They are illegal, dangerous and unethical to use. There is no doubt that they work, but you can catch plenty of fish without further polluting the gulf and the worlds oceans. Do yourself and others a favor and stick to fishing the normal way.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

I located a string of FAD's in Mobile Bay last year. An inshore charter captain had put out a string of FAD's for Black Fish or Triple Tail as you know them in Florida. They were made from foam noodles and plastic. We caught several of his fish off of them. They were put out on the Western Shore and there was more than a few. I wonder how the authorities would figure out who put them out if you are fishing on them? We were kinds nervous fishing them...



Ronnie


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Generally when FADs are found by FWC or AMR they are removed. If you happen to find one, fish it, but I wouldn't deploy one yourself.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

We've seen fads for years. Never heard of anybody hitting one. Have seen them come onshore. Everything we put in the ocean will be delivered back to us one way or the other. There are alot more dangerous things floating than a fad underwater. They shoulld be allowed to be put say every half mile or so at diffrent depths. to congregate bait, etc. I've seen them way offshore, on the edge.2 blue plastic barrels attached to the bottom. maybe 180' of water. There was fish all over the place. Dolphin, Wahoo, You name it.I'm a believer in them & wish we could do it leagley.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Got rope tangled in our props before from a FAD that had drifted inshore.5 sections of rope, a big muck covered tarp and some round, commercial looking floats. Have heard plenty of stories of people fouling props on FADS. Can't verify what I've heard but don't doubt it either. Its also not real polite to have your big nasty pile of trash float up in someones yard for them to cleanup.

As far as everything drifting back in, do you really believe this? Look up the continents of trash that are now piling up in the Pacific and the Atlantic from all of us throwing our shit in the water. Theres nothing cool about purposefully throwing trash in the water. You don't do it on the street do you?

Not trying to be an argumentative dick but how can you justify throwing garbage into the gulf just to catch fish when you can catch plenty without doing so?


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Every boat headed out& inpollutes, Everyone in someway pollutes. Unless your that rare case that does everything green minded. Even that in itself pollutes. All trash will end up onshore eventually if it floats. Or at leastI thought it did. Todays laws cause pollution more now than ever before. Ciggarette smokers always throw thier butts in, if your drinking beer what happens? After Hurricane Opal, You should have seen the tires , etcwashed up from private reefs. All cleaned up to go to the dump. logs are most dangerous offshore. Ropes come from everything offshore. Not just Fads. How does a fad wash up in someones yard?


----------



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

Ol' captken has a how-to in the how-to section. His recommendations utilize natural palm fronds. I say go for it. 

p.s. pm me the coordinates. :toast


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

this is a thouchy subject because of the productivity involved in the deployment of FADS.. however, i must agree with tunapopper on the point he makes as far as pollutionand navigation hazards.. yes, the seas are polluted everyday.. why add to it by throwing trash out there.. you want to create yourself a good fish producing spot, talk to the RFRA... they'll be more than happy to help you out in creating your own artifial reef... what we conserve today procures a reliable resource for our children and their following generations.. do your part to ensure that you are one less person polluting our oceanic playground/grocery store.. thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *King Crab (11/28/2009)*How does a fad wash up in someones yard?


Haha, I kinda giggled when I re-read what I wrote. I meant as if it washed up behind someones house or if they have beachfront property or something to that nature. Oh andI don't throw my cans in the water when I'm done drinking something. They go in a garbage bag


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

> *Hard Core (11/28/2009)*I located a string of FAD's in Mobile Bay last year. An inshore charter captain had put out a string of FAD's for Black Fish or Triple Tail as you know them in Florida. They were made from foam noodles and plastic. We caught several of his fish off of them. They were put out on the Western Shore and there was more than a few. I wonder how the authorities would figure out who put them out if you are fishing on them? We were kinds nervous fishing them...
> 
> Ronnie


I caught a fish off one of those too! I am probably not going to deploy FAD's since it is illegal. I thought I might be able to get a permit to deploy them- guess not. I guessI stirred up a little debate. If I was going to deploy a fadI would try to deploy it where it wouldn't be easy to see from the surface and would be deep enough not to foul props, but I am not going to deploy them anyway since the consequences don't match the reward from what everyone is saying.


----------

